# Negative pregnancy test after a really weird period? All due to stress? HELP!



## mccannjx01

Alright, I had a really weird period that started two weeks ago, it was off and on for around 4 days. I started with brown spotting, then bled with cramps like a fairly normal period, although it was lighter, then everything stopped. All of this only lasted two days. Then the evening after I thought I stopped my period everything started again, the spotting cramping and bleeding. Between these weird period spurts the cramping totally stopped and it felt like I wasn't even on it anymore. Anyway, the second time round it lasted for about the same time as the first episode. After that I was totally finished. This is pretty strange for me because my period usually last 5-7 days with intense cramping and moderate to heavy bleeding. I talked to a pharmacist and she told me not to worry, everyone usually gets a weird period here and there, but of course I worried. So I waited two weeks and took a pregnancy test this morning, which came out negative. I'm going to wait another two weeks until my next expected period and take another test. I'm currently on Yaz birth control (which I did slip up taking a few times last pack) and was told when I started taking it, it could eventually effect my period, however in the two years I've been on it it's never effected the severity or length of my period. I've also been under some stress lately. Could stress really have messed up my period that much? Have you experienced or heard of something like this happening due to stress? Or have you seen someone have a weird period, then next month no period at all, and eventually find out they're pregnant? I wouldn't mind finding out I was pregnant, and have tossed the idea around a bit. I'm in a steady relationship with a guy that has just finished his college degree, so it wouldn't be the worst thing to happen. Whatever will be will be. However I'd ideally like to finish school first, so I figured this is the appropriate thread! Any advice/personal experience stories would help! Thank you so much for anyone who took the time to read all of this :hugs:!


----------



## Becwantsababy

Hello. I have literally just had a very strange period myself. I came off my BC in june last year and have been regular ever since. I have roughly a 28/29 day cycle with a 5-7 day period where 3/4 days of it are very heavy. Well this month I cam on 4 days early. I was due on on Sunday 11th but started spotting on the wednesday before. On Thursday, i had some red bood when I went to the loo at work so assumed it was starting but then when Friday came it has dissapeared. I had nothing sat or sunday, then sunday night it seemed to be starting again but it wasn't heavy enough to use any protection. On Monday morning, I woke u and there was absolutely loads of blood (sorry if tmi). So Monday and Tuesday morning I used pretcetion but then Tuesday afternoon it had virtually stopped again. I was then spotting Wednesday morning and then it stopped. I have been very confused as once i start then a day after I am normally in full flow (chaning 3/4 times a day). 

It has been really wierd for me especially between thursday an sunday as I thought I could have been pg. Although, to be honest I didn't think it would be possible as we last bd'd about 4/5 days after when I thought I had ovulated plus we did use a condom and it didn't seem to split. Also, after it finished on Wendnesday, I do seem to have had cramps on Thursday and Friday. 

I think I can put it down to being ill to be honest as last week I had a chest infection and was prescribed penecilin which I started taking Thursday so maybe this is why my period got delayed. 

Have you been ill at all? I never realised it could afftect your af but now I think I do. Sorry for hijacking your thread but thought it might help. 

Hope things work out for you x


----------



## BabyBean14

I had a weird period this past month also! It was only 2 days as opposed to the usual 5-7. I took a pregnancy test just to be sure and it was negative. Last Thursday I had my physical and told my doc what happened, so he did the blood test. I haven't heard back, so I'm assuming I'm not pregnant. 

Over the years I've noticed that my period is very responsive to stress. Sometimes it comes more heavily with stronger cramps, while other times I get spotting. The past couple of months have been very stressful for me because my mom was in hospital and I lost my job, however, my period has reacted to less intense, but longer lasting stress as well. 

If this is the first time you've had this problem, you may want to see your doctor for some reassurance, but you know your body best and whether that's really necessary. In the meantime, you could try doing what I say I'm going to do but never seem to get around to which is yoga and meditation. ;)


----------

